# Would you date a guy with IBS?



## Industrial (May 2, 2010)

I'm a 31 year old guy with IBS. Everything else in my life is great. Good friends and family, successful career, lots of cool hobbies, handsome. Okay so I have a little anxiety too...but mostly from fear of IBS attacks.So girls out there - would you date a guy with IBS? Or would you consider it a challenge to date a guy with it, or see him as unattractive and/or weak in a way...? Any comments??


----------



## Industrial (May 2, 2010)

Come on ladies...speak up!


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, since I have IBS myself I would still date somebody with IBS. At least if somebody dates you with IBS that means that person really cares about you. You can't help it and it's great if somebody can still love you anyway. People who get annoyed when somebody is sick are just selfish. What happens when you date somebody healthy and than all of a sudden that person get's cancer ? Are you leaving that person because it's just an inconvinience ? I just hate selfish people !


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I"m a 26yo girl and I would date someone with IBS but thats coming from someone who also has IBS, lol. It would actually be kind of nice to know that the guy gets it and knows what I have to deal with too. But I get where you are coming from. I've never had a boyfriend because I've felt I dont' want to burden someone with my health issues. I have great friends and they have always been understanding but I've always wondered about finding a guy that would be accepting of my IBS(and other medical issues). I know its hard for healthy people to really understand what we go through and that sometimes we have limitation on what we can do or places we can go. So i'm kind of in the same boat as you right now except i'm looking for a guy







But to answer your question, I dont' think of a guy with IBS as unattractive or weak. I wouldn't think of it as a issue to stop a relationship from forming.


----------



## Jillywindy (Jan 17, 2010)

I probably wouldn't mention it on the first date.I think it would depend upon how that person let it affect their life. If it meant that they wouldn't go out much or away on holidays, then you would think twice about getting into a relationship with them. If the person managed to have a good life by working around their condition, then it would be fine. I don't think you would have much problem since you still have a great life by the sounds of it. Ok, you might miss out on some events sometimes because of an IBS attack but stuff like that can happen to anyone.


----------



## Sophie2009 (Feb 16, 2010)

Question is would you date a girl with IBS?I personally have never found it easy to get into relationships. So for me my IBS is just another obstacle which holds me back. Saying that, I know what fellow IBS suffers go through so I wouldn't have any second thoughts about dating someone with IBS. At least that way they'd understand what I'm going through.Soph


----------



## Industrial (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I would def date a girl with IBS (even if I didn't have it). As long as she tried to feel better and have a pro active positive attitude around it like I do.


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

My husband has multiple sclerosis. IBS is a walk in the park compared to it. In my idealistic younger days, when I first met my husband, I would have said that I'd never, ever, ever discriminate against a potential boyfriend/spouse because of a medical condition. I still stand by that-- for the most part.Between my severe IBS and anxiety and my hubby's MS, there is very, very little room for intimacy. Throw a toddler into that mix and-- yeah, it pretty much doesn't happen at all.We mean enough to each other that this issue won't end in divorce. We said for better or for worse, and we meant it.However, we do both have to live with the fact that we are in a sexless marriage. If someone else wasn't willing to be okay with that as a long-term arrangement, I wouldn't fault them for it. It's not easy to maintain a healthy marriage in the face of medical problems. Anyone who is interested in dating someone with severe IBS may also have to accept that it comes with intimacy-related problems (particularly for women).


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

My husband has multiple sclerosis. IBS is a walk in the park compared to it. In my idealistic younger days, when I first met my husband, I would have said that I'd never, ever, ever discriminate against a potential boyfriend/spouse because of a medical condition. I still stand by that-- for the most part.Between my severe IBS and anxiety and my hubby's MS, there is very, very little room for intimacy. Throw a toddler into that mix and-- yeah, it pretty much doesn't happen at all.We mean enough to each other that this issue won't end in divorce. We said for better or for worse, and we meant it.However, we do both have to live with the fact that we are in a sexless marriage. If someone else wasn't willing to be okay with that as a long-term arrangement, I wouldn't fault them for it. It's not easy to maintain a healthy marriage in the face of medical problems. Anyone who is interested in dating someone with severe IBS may also have to accept that it comes with intimacy-related problems (particularly for women).


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldn't date someone with IBS or any other chronic condition.That's not to say i wouldn't stay with someone should they develop something....because i would.


----------



## Ginge...:) (May 7, 2010)

Noone can possibly think of someone as weak or unnatractive for having a mdeical problem!!!! Medical problems shouldn't stop any relationships/dating!!! I'm a female with IBS and i'm in a relationship -_-although, i have never spoken to my boyfriend about the problem and don't know when i would







if sumone would leave you because of a chronic illness that you cant help...they aint worth that hassle anyway, its just a scary though to actually speak up about it







it shouldn't stop you having relationships or dates, just be careful...for instance, i wont go on meals for dates...which can be difficult, or if i do i am very careful when eating and make sure to relax before hand...Dont let it hold you back, just try to learn to manage it, know what you can and can't do...







Good luck


----------

